
Study showing decline in dog fertility may have human implications - Noseshine
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/aug/09/study-showing-decline-in-dog-fertility-may-have-human-implications
======
Noseshine
Link to the University of Nottingham article (I should have submitted that one
in the first place):

"Study demonstrates rapid decline in male dog fertility, with potential link
to environmental contaminants"

[http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/news/pressreleases/2016/august/s...](http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/news/pressreleases/2016/august/study-
demonstrates-rapid-decline-in-male-dog-fertility-with-potential-link-to-
environmental-contaminants.aspx)

Link to the publication:

[http://www.nature.com/articles/srep31281](http://www.nature.com/articles/srep31281)

